# A Shout Out to The Canadian Guitar Forum



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

For having Balls big enough not to kick people off the forum , for having an opinion !


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Lol, OK. Maybe the mods just missed it


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

RIP Vadsy


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's rarely, if ever a matter of "having an opinion". Rather, some folks express opinions that encourage civil debate, while others express their views in a more divisive way. Sometimes the topic itself is divisive. Neither of those are helpful in maintaining the colleagiality of a web-forum. And forums people WANT to visit, join, and remain part of, because it's civil and informative, are what allow them to survive and thrive.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Plus it's a guitar forum about guitars. Some opinions are best left on Facebook.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Griff said:


> Plus it's a guitar forum about guitars. Some opinions are best left on Facebook.


Indeed....I figured political topic(s) had been dealt with a long time ago. Apparently not.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

As the mods say, 'report it'.
Since some threads stay, it may suggest that members don't really have a problem with it after all?


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

We should be open to new ideas but that doesn't always happen here and sometimes some folks forget that its better to be civil then to be rude or offensive to others here.
At this point in my life with so little time left I want to learn and enjoy new ideas form all generations to us old timers to the new kids on the block. Hell if we can't learn from each other and share with each other well we might as well crawl into a hole and just hide.
Some things are best left to our self's and we don't need to share our anger with each other we see enough of that on the streets and we don't ever need to hide behind out keyboards.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

At my previous job, we would get Access to Information requests from time to time. What made them difficult, and often time-consuming to respond to was that documents and e-mail we were obliged to provide also frequently contained information we were legally prohibitted from providing, lest it contravene privacy laws. T'was no simple task, and required a lot of judgment calls.

I imagine similar conundrums are often true of threads. A thread can be chock full of good info, central to the goals of the forum, and then somebody includes a snarky remark, which sets people off on a tangent of who can be snarkier, or pics with content unsuitable for younger folks. Does a mod kill the whole thread? Do they ban the poster for a single slip-up? Do they spend time and energy to "prune" the thread in a way that doesn't ruin its coherence? If they decide to let some stuff go, because of the difficulty of the task, does that set a bad example or precedent for the forum overall? Tough call. Glad I'm not a mod, and I tip my hat to them.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I think the mods have learned in the last couple of years that most borderline hot topics will die a natural death - and if it goes too long, then they'll step in. So I applaud that.

Just follow their rules which are for the most part, common sense. If you want to be a shit-kicker, go to offtopic.com.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Hmm, if only there was some private forum where members could air their beefs that would not set off the sensibilities of the general forum.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Ship of fools said:


> We should be open to new ideas but that doesn't always happen here and sometimes some folks forget that its better to be civil then to be rude or offensive to others here.
> At this point in my life with so little time left I want to learn and enjoy new ideas form all generations to us old timers to the new kids on the block. Hell if we can't learn from each other and share with each other well we might as well crawl into a hole and just hide.
> Some things are best left to our self's and we don't need to share our anger with each other we see enough of that on the streets and we don't ever need to hide behind out keyboards.


For the life of me I cannot ever really understand how so many conversations on particular topics just devolve into seething anger and rage. I disagree with a whole boatload of the things other members think, feel and believe but it isn't my place to pour scorn on them for their ideas, ideals and beliefs. Funny, I have never once bested someone in an argument by calling them names or telling them how stuuuuupid they are. Live an learn I suppose.

I like engaging discussion about a whole great deal of things but for the most part that is a lost art. Fighting is on the rise though and at least that is entertaining


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I was online before the Internet existed. Because of anonymity and no consequences trolls have always been a problem with online forums, newsgroups, blogs, social media, etc. The problem goes away when you ignore them. They are looking for attention. Threads like this feed them.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

It's like communist russia around here. Shhhhh they are watching and listening.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Mark Brown said:


> For the life of me I cannot ever really understand how so many conversations on particular topics just devolve into seething anger and rage. I disagree with a whole boatload of the things other members think, feel and believe but it isn't my place to pour scorn on them for their ideas, ideals and beliefs. Funny, I have never once bested someone in an argument by calling them names or telling them how stuuuuupid they are. Live an learn I suppose.
> 
> I like engaging discussion about a whole great deal of things but for the most part that is a lost art. Fighting is on the rise though and at least that is entertaining


Some folks are naturally gifted with civil discourse, not inciting anger in others and de-escalating situations. Others lack those skills and may spend a lifetime figuring out the finer points of dealing with people for maximum mutual happiness. I know growing up in my family one didn't take the low road without consequences, and with 6 kids there were plenty of opportunities to hone your skills.

You also make a great point about not calling names. I detest that sinking to the lowest common denominator style of comeback... all it really says is you lack a cogent argument so you lash out with insults.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

polyslax said:


> Some folks are naturally gifted with civil discourse, not inciting anger in others and de-escalating situations. Others lack those skills and may spend a lifetime figuring out the finer points of dealing with people for maximum mutual happiness. I know growing up in my family one didn't take the low road without consequences, and with 6 kids there were plenty of opportunities to hone your skills.
> 
> You also make a great point about not calling names. I detest that sinking to the lowest common denominator style of comeback... all it really says is you lack a cogent argument so you lash out with insults.


I never said I didn't make people angry


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Player you vont some Vodka with that opinion. well all I know is that maybe I need to go and buy myself a nice tele and a cool little amp.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Hmm, if only there was some private forum where members could air their beefs that would not set off the sensibilities of the general forum.


There's always The Gear Page.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

laristotle said:


> Hmm, if only there was some private forum where members could air their beefs that would not set off the sensibilities of the general forum.


There is but the speech control here won't let anyone share other forums.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

player99 said:


> It's like communist russia around here. Shhhhh they are watching and listening.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

I don't believe that many arguments are settled on a cyber forum. Yvan Cournoyer liked to settle his on the ice...I see you on de hice.


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

spot on !


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

Percy said:


> For having Balls big enough not to kick people off the forum , for having an opinion !


GC bans people for the same reasons other forums ban people. Don’t kid yourself.

RIP Vadsy.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Reminds me of family estrangement leading to disownment. No matter the degree of repentance and forgiveness, a nugget of distrust will remain, like an unfound bit of cancer lying in wait. The last days of hate await.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Mooh said:


> Reminds me of family estrangement leading to disownment. No matter the degree of repentance and forgiveness, a nugget of distrust will remain, like an unfound bit of cancer lying in wait. The last days of hate await.


I like this dark side of the Mooh


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

There’s having a different opinion and being a bigoted/racist/sexist/misogynistic piece of shit. Know the difference.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

bouncy castle supporter?


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

As a mod, I don’t browse the forum looking for controversial threads. I spend all of my time in the guitar and music related areas of the forum. If there’s a controversial thread I won’t see it until someone flags it. If you think that we enjoy closing threads and deleting posts you are very wrong. It’s the bane of my existence as a mod. My interest in doing the mod stuff is to help keep scammers off the forum.

The problem is that when the membership starts flagging posts that go against the forum rules, no matter how benign, we have to delete them. Its important that the mods remain impartial. But if it’s not flagged, I won’t see it, and it’s likely the others mods won’t either. In reality, it’s not the mods shutting down controversial threads and comments, it’s the membership that decides if something has crossed the line and at that point we have to make an impartial decision based on the rules.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'd like to see the political sub forum re-introduced.

If people just can't help sharing their political and / or religious opinions and insist on trying to convince others that they are naive or misguided in _their_ views, fine.

I'd like to be able to avoid all that. The political forum tended to keep that crap among those who felt compelled to educate us on such matters.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I'd like to see the political sub forum re-introduced.
> 
> If people just can't help sharing their political and / or religious opinions and insist on trying to convince others that they are naive or misguided in _their_ views, fine.
> 
> I'd like to be able to avoid all that. The political forum tended to keep that crap among those who felt compelled to educate us on such matters.


Yes and no. Can people keep their personal politics out of all other sub-fora, confining it to ONLY the politics one? Difficult. I've only been here 15 years, but have been on other forums since 1991. Typically, a strong opinion about one matter tends to bleed into strong opinions about other matters, snowballing into divisive areas. As has been noted, some people can have the requisite restraint,while others either unwirtingly and unintentionally stumble over the line, courtesy of the anonymity of the internet, or else fundamentally perceive ANY restraint as an infringement on their rights. Thankfully, there are many fewer of the latter than the other categories.

As others here have noted, there is simply NO shortage of other places to express one's views about contentious matters. So I think it best we render unto them what is their bread and butter.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Theres always someone thats got to complain about free speech on an Internet forum. Rules are rules. It is what it is. Many of us step over the line occasionally. Sometimes the thread gets deleted sometimes not. Can't blame the mods for enforcing rules. Theres enough arguments over strong opinions to do with the gear that we all cherish. Let alone introducing hot topics like politics and religion. While sometimes its nice to discuss those topics with each other guitars is really why we're here. So if some of the members only want to discuss guitar related topics and don't want to see the other (despite me not understanding why they can't ignore non guitar related topics) then thats their right to expect the rules to be enforced. 
I know I've been guilty more than once of getting in to political\religious discussions or even starting them. I just had a thread deleted that I started with a notification that it violated rules. I don't take offence. I don't come on here complaining about the heavy handedness of the forum mods. They did what they were appointed to do and I just have to apologize that I gave them more work to do, for which they are not paid.
And if I think honestly, guitars are so much more fun to discuss anyway.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Strats or Teles....I like Strats. P bass or J bass....I like Precisions. YMMV...

Moderna or Pfizer or JJ jabs....Like the choice is a fashion statement. They're all dangerous garbage and given
open discussion from the git go the populace could have made an informed decision. This could have been talked about.

Trump did some good stuff....and some stupid stuff. One should be able to see both and discuss.

Are you racist and misogynistic if you supported the Trucker Convoy. According to some you were. I didn't 
see it and so you hash it out, preferably face to face but with a little restraint it can be done online.

Can you tell the difference between analog and digital recordings? And if so what's the big giveaway. Why strive for
a perfect recording when it's the nuances that make it human.

To the collectivists, complying with the state is the #1 choice. I don't trust the state and feel we would all benefit from strong open minded individuals who operate under an earned moral code. A perverse ideology is a perverse ideology, no matter the brand name.

What some see as political, I see as sociological. When the differences blur, you're entering the land of microaggressions and implications of historical systemic (name the affliction). Wearing team colors doesn't benefit
shared solutions.

Not only can everything be talked about, but it must be discussed. Why was it 6ft and not 3....or 10. Newspeak, oldthink, groupthink, dinkthink.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

HighNoon said:


> Strats or Teles....I like Strats. P bass or J bass....I like Precisions. YMMV...
> 
> 
> 
> Not only can everything be talked about, but it must be discussed.


Yes I agree. But maybe, just not necessarily here.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Percy said:


> For having Balls big enough not to kick people off the forum , for having an opinion !


What type of opinions are you taking about


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

guitarman2 said:


> Yes I agree. But maybe, just not necessarily here.


Your thread didn't bother me....at all. It could have been framed differently but I understood the idea of it. And there were some excellent posts that followed, especially the one about immigrants living and surviving in sod houses, as compared to today. So even from that deleted thread I felt I gained some insight. Discussion.....communication....walk a mile in another man's shoes. It's all valid.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Yes and no. Can people keep their personal politics out of all other sub-fora, confining it to ONLY the politics one? Difficult. I've only been here 15 years, but have been on other forums since 1991. Typically, a strong opinion about one matter tends to bleed into strong opinions about other matters, snowballing into divisive areas. As has been noted, some people can have the requisite restraint,while others either unwirtingly and unintentionally stumble over the line, courtesy of the anonymity of the internet, or else fundamentally perceive ANY restraint as an infringement on their rights. Thankfully, there are many fewer of the latter than the other categories.
> 
> As others here have noted, there is simply NO shortage of other places to express one's views about contentious matters. So I think it best we render unto them what is their bread and butter.


No solution is 100% effective, but I stand by the opinion that a political sub-forum dramatically reduces the number of inappropriate posts elsewhere.

The mods and members can clean up the rest.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Milkman said:


> I'd like to see the political sub forum re-introduced.
> 
> If people just can't help sharing their political and / or religious opinions and insist on trying to convince others that they are naive or misguided in _their_ views, fine.
> 
> I'd like to be able to avoid all that. The political forum tended to keep that crap among those who felt compelled to educate us on such matters.


We had that forum for ages…and stuff still frequently spilled over into the areas where it wasn’t allowed. In fact, if my memory is correct, the spillover was often worse. Arguments from the political section would be carried on in other threads. It happened SO OFTEN that they decided that the political section had to go. There MUST be other dedicated political forums where these people can argue till they’re blue in the face, never accomplishing or convincing each other about anything, the same topics going round and round with the same arguments being made. I just can’t fathom why those people have the NEED to post that shit here, regardless of the rules which I’m SURE they know…because it’s always the same people making the comments, getting flagged, warned and given vacation time.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

JBFairthorne said:


> We had that forum for ages…and stuff still frequently spilled over into the areas where it wasn’t allowed. In fact, if my memory is correct, the spillover was often worse. Arguments from the political section would be carried on in other threads. It happened SO OFTEN that they decided that the political section had to go. There MUST be other dedicated political forums where these people can argue till they’re blue in the face, never accomplishing or convincing each other about anything, the same topics going round and round with the same arguments being made. I just can’t fathom why those people have the NEED to post that shit here, regardless of the rules which I’m SURE they know…because it’s always the same people making the comments, getting flagged, warned and given vacation time.


I can't really say it didn't happen as much when we had a political section, but for some reason I'm noticing it more these days.

Whatever would reduce that is ok with me.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Milkman said:


> I can't really say it didn't happen as much when we had a political section, but for some reason I'm noticing it more these days.
> 
> Whatever would reduce that is ok with me.


Yes I’m definitely noticing it more these days. IMO the solution is quite simple. Mods find the repeat offenders, have a polite discussion, warn them of an impending permanent ban for repeatedly breaking the same rule if it continues. I’m generally not a fan of ignoring people or banning but sometimes it’s necessary if someone just can’t control themselves. That being said, I very rarely report a person or a post unless it’s extremely offensive…like over the top.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

The political section that was here was designed by the government to out old crusty wasp racists so they could keep tabs on them and it did it’s job well.

Many of the racists who spewed their thinly veiled ideology of hate in there now exist as normals here longing for a day where they have a secret forum to start “freely expressing” themselves.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I find it interesting that some could be so fixated on their politics that they feel an inexplicable urge to drag it out here for all to see...even with the knowledge that it will be taken down. What's the point?...So everyone knows where you stand? If one wants to seek out political discussion, there are literally millions of public sites/forums/discussion groups on the net to do just that.
This is a private forum, one has to accept the clearly stated rules to join. Posting material that goes against those clear rules regardless of content, will have posts removed and posters removed if they refuse to comply. RIP Vadsy
We all have political leanings and beliefs....so what? That's not what this forum is about.
This forum is a great place to talk guitars, amps and all other things music. Hopefully we can all work to keep it that way.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Sometimes I have had a thread or two erased because someone complained about it crossing the line. But when I found out who it was and one that matter to me and why he did it. Well I have to admit I was totally pissed off over it. Because of why he did it he openly said he did it because he could and could care less about how it effected me at the time.
I am sure some of you remember what thread I am talking about and why it was important to discuss it in an area that was say open to such discussions at the time. And the funny thing was that it was a good discussion amongst most folks here and I felt I had lots of support from my fellow Canadians.
Now at times I would love to share other things but always worry about someone who will have it flagged for all the wrong reasons. When sometimes all we are looking for is a open and honest view point from others, but hey what the hell do I know I'm just a guy who played guitar for 50+ years and still has a heart for music and my fellow musicians right.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

If it got deleted it crossed the line, as determined by the mods, after getting the “report” notification. It doesn’t matter WHO reported it or why. You (or someone in the thread) crossed the line. Maybe you thought it was ok in the area you posted it but clearly you were wrong. End of story.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The crazy thing is that I imagine that ANY of the members here would be terrific company with 95% of any of the other members here...in person, face to face, with a name. The anonymity of the web just increases impulsiveness. People may well harbour beliefs and attitudes one considers simply awful, but good neighbours know how to keep that stuff to themselves so that they can remain good neighbours.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

The anonymity doesn’t just increase impulsiveness. More importantly, in this case, it increases the stones of many posters, who, in person, would probably be far more meek. Why? Because in person, there is serious potential for consequences if you cross the line. I always believed that the possibility of getting a fat lip or a black eye was a major factor in how/why people adopt certain behavioural standards in a face to face interaction. Remove that possibility and people tend to push the limits of what is deemed acceptable.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> If it got deleted it crossed the line, as determined by the mods, after getting the “report” notification. It doesn’t matter WHO reported it or why. You (or someone in the thread) crossed the line. Maybe you thought it was ok in the area you posted it but clearly you were wrong. End of story.


Yes and no. I've had stuff removed from the CBC site for reasons that are completely opaque, and that can't be inquired about. I watch my language. I try to be as balanced, impartial, and even-handed as a person can be. But it seems I get "reported" and deleted for NOT slagging whoever the "villain of the month" was.

Policies and rules are good things, but that doesn't stop them from being exploited by those intent on doing so. That doesn't mean rules and policies need to be stricter. Rather one simply needs to set a good example whenever possible. Culture is nearly always more influential than rules.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

JBFairthorne said:


> The anonymity doesn’t just increase impulsiveness. More importantly, in this case, it increases the stones of many posters, who, in person, would probably be far more meek. Why? Because in person, there is serious potential for consequences if you cross the line. I always believed that the possibility of getting a fat lip or a black eye was a major factor in how/why people adopt certain behavioural standards in a face to face interaction. Remove that possibility and people tend to push the limits of what is deemed acceptable.


I've only been punched in the head once so I think there are some holes in that theory 


mhammer said:


> I've had stuff removed from the CBC site for reasons that are completely opaque


That place is a bloody cesspit with quite possibly the worst most inconsistent moderation I have ever seen in my whole life.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Mark Brown said:


> That place is a bloody cesspit with quite possibly the worst most inconsistent moderation I have ever seen in my whole life.


My sense is that it's a result of arbitrarily applying rules.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

mhammer said:


> My sense is that it's a result of arbitrarily applying rules.


I think you are very close to the truth. The commentary on the piece about Danielle Smith on the National side of the site right now is a shining example. I have begun to take the CBC commentary as a bellwether of the Canadian diaspora, it isn't looking favorable.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

JB F it was a conversation regarding my M.A.I.D. that was deleted and no it did not cross the line, He did it for personal reasons his dislike for me was what he told me..
But that was then and this is the now so I no longer worry about him and reasons. And there was a small time in my life where I believed that a bloody lip or a black eye was the way to go but as we grow older we learn to use our words better then my fists.
Now I just sit back and wonder what ever happened to the love my neighbour and treat all fellows as you would want to be treated.
And also I would like to say one must evaluate what is being reported to the mods, not once I was angry at them as they were given a direction to go and they did so and I can't fault them for that. 
They do a job that is not easy for them and I appreciate that after being a moderator on the old Washburn forum and the crap that came down the pike from folks I thought were my friends and yes some of them I met personally at a met in Las Vegas. So I do appreciate the crap they have to do at times.
Now I just appreciate those who share their view points without the attacks and I learn something more about how nice they really are and how they reach out at times when I really need someone outside of my family. You might not be surprised as to how many of my old friends have left me high and dry when they heard what I was going through.
So I see this place as my sort of last resort to share with a few other like minded guitarists and not just about guitars ( if you want to know about Washburns well I could be your guide on acoustics of past.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I don’t know the inner workings of the moderators here but it’s been my experience that they are generally more than fair…with one notable exception that didn’t last long as a mod.

The mods don’t care who reported, they don’t care if it was reported based on some grudge…that they probably don’t know about. They get the report. See if it violates the rules and act accordingly. You may not have thought it violated the rules but apparent they did. You generally don’t seem to post objectionable stuff though so I wouldn’t be too concerned about starting threads for fear they may be deleted. Post what you want, see where the chips fall and adjust your posting habits accordingly based on that feedback.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I don’t care what people post. If they post boring stuff I just don’t read it. I’ve never reported anything to a moderator on any message board; always seemed kind of a lame thing to do.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Some feel all powerful behind a keyboard.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

If they reopen the political forum they should add another forum for Guitars, Guns and Trucks - that would go over well and it could cover things like home defence and silent killing methods etc … lol


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

mhammer said:


> The crazy thing is that I imagine that ANY of the members here would be terrific company with 95% of any of the other members here...in person, face to face, with a name. The anonymity of the web just increases impulsiveness. People may well harbour beliefs and attitudes one considers simply awful, but good neighbours know how to keep that stuff to themselves so that they can remain good neighbours.


some of us drastically increased our intolerance over the past few years though, I think that number is pretty high.

good neighbours with simply awful beliefs and attitudes arent actually good neigbours, y’know?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

For many of the posts in this thread ..


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Wardo said:


> If they reopen the political forum they should add another forum for Guitars, Guns and Trucks - that would go over well and it could cover things like home defence and silent killing methods etc … lol


Also 'titties and a55'.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

laristotle said:


> a55


Is that a Vox model I am unfamiliar with?


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

I think a lot of the positive environment here is due to the actions of the actual members themselves, I worked in a place for over 30 years and still remember management as saying that if you fella's Police yourselves there will never be any reason for us to jump in with the discipline (suspensions), people here do a pretty good job of being respectful to each other .. which works out great for one and all


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

laristotle said:


> For many of the posts in this thread ..


This thread seems to have affected you deeply! Why so bent outta shape?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Mark Brown said:


> Is that a Vox model I am unfamiliar with?


edited


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

nonreverb said:


> This thread seems to have affected you deeply! Why so bent outta shape?


how so?
no sense of humour?


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

laristotle said:


> how so?
> no sense of humour?


Oh! I didn't get the humour I guess.....seemed more like a dig.
All good though...


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

If anyone wants to know what it looks like with predominantly free reign on an open chat... well I give you "The Cess Pit"





__





Loading…






www.cbc.ca





No seriously, go have a peek. I think we are doing really well for ourselves.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I was a mod on a car board for awhile which meant there was no moderation. It was a free-for-all but also a good laugh although the new people would get all ass hurt and leave and complain about the fact that there’s no moderation on that site. There was another guy that moderated it and a big fight broke out and his answer was “I’m not here to babysit you assholes.“ The board is still going after more than 20 years.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Mark Brown said:


> I give you "The Cess Pit"


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Mark Brown said:


> If anyone wants to know what it looks like with predominantly free reign on an open chat... well I give you "The Cess Pit"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, I read it. This guy's your basic nouveau hack poli-sci marxist phony intellectual toit. What Smith said was basically true. She could have framed it a little differently but whatever. Obviously didn't sit well with the Oppression Olympics crowd who take offense at anything that doesn't fit their narrow agenda, and thus, have set the jackals loose. And the comments reflect that. Coming up on 3 years of the most successful psy-ops ever rolled out on the planet.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I don’t vote because I know that if people like me vote it’s bad for democracy.
That and I don’t give a goddamn if the place burns to the ground .. lol


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

HighNoon said:


> Okay, I read it. This guy's your basic nouveau hack poli-sci marxist phony intellectual toit. What Smith said was basically true. She could have framed it a little differently but whatever. Obviously didn't sit well with the Oppression Olympics crowd who take offense at anything that doesn't fit their narrow agenda, and thus, have set the jackals loose. And the comments reflect that. Coming up on 3 years of the most successful psy-ops ever rolled out on the planet.


Forget the article, it is bunk. Just scroll the comments. That is where the true entertainment lies my friend.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Wardo said:


> I don’t vote because I know that if people like me vote it’s bad for democracy.
> That and I don’t give a goddamn if the place burns to the ground .. lol


I don't vote, I follow politics at the local and federal level to a very high degree. I have often said it is not for apathy that I do not cast a ballot but that I have yet to be presented with a candidate that I find tasteful enough to cast a ballot for. There isn't a lot of local engagement out here in the boonies either so that does not do anyone any favors.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I wonder what they’re gonna do when the people from the boonies start rolling into town all lookin for answers and armed to the teeth… lol


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Wardo said:


> I wonder what they’re gonna do when the people from the boonies start rolling into town looking for answers and armed to the teeth… lol


Gas is too expensive for me to take an extra trip into town man, come on!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Wardo said:


> I wonder what they’re gonna do when the people from the boonies start rolling into town lookin for answers and armed to the teeth… lol


with bouncy castles?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

laristotle said:


> with bouncy castles?


Yeah, there’s a reason why they wanna disarm the population and buy back all them bouncy castles.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Yeah, there’s a reason why they wanna disarm the population and buy back all them bouncy castles.


Buy back?! More like confiscate, because they're a threat to democracy, don'cha know.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

laristotle said:


> Buy back?! More like confiscate, because they're a threat to democracy, don'cha know.


Do you have any idea how hard it even is to get a bouncy castle in the first place? They do a credit check, you gotta give em' ID, a deposit. Heaven forbid you don't get it back on time and lord help you if you wear your shoes inside!

Frankly, I don't know why anyone even feels the need to have one. That is just me though.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

If you have a registered bouncy castle the cops can come through your door with a no knock warrant.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Or purchase through a LGB blah, blah, blah certified store. Then they can't touch you.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

laristotle said:


> Or purchase through a LGB blah, blah, blah certified store. Then they can't touch you.
> View attachment 442554


Asking for a friend, but you don't know where someone might be able to get one of those do you?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Mark Brown said:


> If anyone wants to know what it looks like with predominantly free reign on an open chat... well I give you "The Cess Pit"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like lots of banter between people that know each other from other comment bun fights.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Mark Brown said:


> Asking for a friend, but you don't know where someone might be able to get one of those do you?


I think they sell them at skydiving clubs.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Mark Brown said:


> Forget the article, it is bunk. Just scroll the comments. That is where the true entertainment lies my friend.


More bumps, bangs and crashes than short track Nascar. Yes....true entertainment. Makes me wonder when the asteroid is due to hit.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

HighNoon said:


> More bumps, bangs and crashes than short track Nascar. Yes....true entertainment. Makes me wonder when the asteroid is due to hit.


The point I was trying to illustrate is that I think round here, we are doing a fine job keeping up the Ps and Qs. There is a Loooooooong way to go.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I think the true measure to determine how civil our forum is would be to see its content from the point of view of someone who often experiences discrimination. By that measure, I think our results are quite mixed, and we shouldn't be too hasty to pat ourselves on the back for doing a good job. Sadly, misogny, racism and homophobia immediately come to mind as things that are readily accepted here. While it's better than many other forums, much can be improved.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

This place is tame compared to some of the hockey dressing rooms I've been in.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Paul Running said:


> This place is tame compared to some of the hockey dressing rooms I've been in.


You're setting the bar really low.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

isoneedacoffee said:


> I think the true measure to determine how civil our forum is would be to see its content from the point of view of someone who often experiences discrimination. By that measure, I think our results are quite mixed, and we shouldn't be too hasty to pat ourselves on the back for doing a good job. Sadly, misogny, racism and homophobia immediately come to mind as things that are readily accepted here. While it's better than many other forums, much can be improved.


Misogyny....Had to look that one up and it says it's the hatred of women. Hmmmm? I can only speak for myself but I absolutely love women....different shapes sizes, all the good stuff. I mean where would we be without women....well we wouldn't be would we, because only they can give birth. Pretty amazing when you think about it. But if anyone here is a misogynist, here's your chance to stand up and be counted....what's that....c'mon stand up, this is a safe space. There must be some serial rapists or woman haters here. Well, okay then...The invitation stands if you want to be counted as one later on.

Racism....checked on that one for sure. That's where some people think they're better than some other people, because of who they are by birth, or something like that. There seems to be a bit of that going round. In fact, upon further investigation, it appears it's being going on for a long long time, all around the world by a whole bunch of peoples....that is those peoples with other peoples....and some other peoples with other peoples.....constantly shifting landscape. Maybe it's one of those problems that will fade away as we grow in our spiritual consciousness and learn acceptance and love of self and other. 

Homophobia....looked that one up and whoa, I've learned something. I thought it was a hatred or suspicion of gay men....but no it seems to include lesbians as well (at least according to one definition I read on the interweb). Well I must say, I can't cozy up to the whole vest wearing thing....all that diesel **** stuff, but hey if it makes you happy and 
that's your thrill, well you just go ahead and have fun with it. Doesn't mean I have to listen to Melissa Etheridge though....Now gay guys, that is to say, homosexuals, that's another ball of wax. So it seems, men have been having sex with other men for a long time. Yup, right through recorded history. I mean who am I to argue with history right. So let's cut to the chase and say, whoever you want to hang with and be with, and live with, and grow old with, and hold their hand (aw schucks I'm getting a little teary here now), well you just go ahead and be you. In fact be the best you, you can be. Ain't life and love just grand.

I'm so happy this topic was mentioned and I had a chance to respond. Let's all work together to make the world a better place for all the peoples and their needs (and yes even special needs). And a big yes to much room for improvement. Yeah humans. One thing though.....don't expect me to cheer for the Leafs....Ain't going to happen....full stop....nada....nope....not in this century....not tomorrow .....not ever..


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Remove the open mic and report button and all of the Neo’s will have to get really good at buying / selling / fixing / contributing to guitar related topics. There will be no need for forum rules.. 

And by Neo, I’m not eluding to neo liberal. I’m talking about people who have been so high and fat for so long that their neck arteries cut off just enough oxygen that they think they are Neo and that this website is a real place that they were born to purge evil from.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

So, will you choose the red, or blue guitar?


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

laristotle said:


> So, will you choose the red, or blue guitar?


They see this post and think “Red-Blue!, Think fast!!! C’mon Fu****G NEO THINK!!! Make the connection.. 🤬.. AHA!! RED AND BLUE!! THE COLOURS OF THE CONFEDERATE FLAG!! LARISTOTLE IS A PZIECE OF S$&@@ ILLUMINATTI RACIST!!” YES NEO!! FIRE UP THOSE FU€€¥G VIRTUES AND FLY”!

_mom interrupts by bringing a big tray full of snacks and pizza pockets and clean socks and underwear down to the den_

“hello dear, how are you doing today”

“SHUT THE [email protected] UP NADINE!! WEVE GONE OVER IT A THOUSAND TIMES!!! KNOCK!! AND LEAVE.. I’M TRYING TO SAVE THE FORUM RIGHT NOW”!!!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------

